# The Gojira Vocal effect



## seesthend (Nov 8, 2012)

Seriously what is it? Eventide perhaps? It's layered and harmonized.

EX:


----------



## Winspear (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be honest I can't hear anything except normal vocal production like reverb delay and maybe some chorus or whatever. But sometimes I'm really derpy when it comes to not hearing things.


----------



## jaco815 (Nov 8, 2012)

That's just multiple tracks of vocals, layered and harmonized


----------



## seesthend (Nov 8, 2012)

yah I kinda think there _is _something going on there. 
Like how when you produce metal vocals, you may use a variety of effects that when solo'd are very obvious but are hidden a bit once placed in the full mix.. Either way, I like the sound. 
I may experiment with antares choir or a a simple harmony, etc.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 8, 2012)

The main bulk of the underlying sound is a large reverb, there is also a doubled vocal placed lower in the mix and of course joes ridiculous vocal technique


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 8, 2012)

Well first of all, the dude is vocally talented. He knows his voice well and knows how to use it. He creates his own kind of "effect" if you will.

Besides that, there's a really wide, long reverb I'm hearing. Also, the vocals are really compressed and the dynamics are made with extra layers that are panned. Not much stereo widening on vocals to my ear, that's to make them more "in your face".


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 8, 2012)

Love the vocal production on Gojira's latest album.


----------



## Cougs (Nov 8, 2012)

Step 1: Be Joe Duplantier


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Nov 8, 2012)

The guy is very talented, especially to be able to do most of that live, while playing the guitar.

Another singer like that, that I have mad musical respect for is Devin Townsend. He also knows his voice very well.


----------



## KingAenarion (Nov 9, 2012)

Cougs said:


> Steps 1-10*: Be Joe Duplantier


 Fixed


----------



## seesthend (Nov 9, 2012)

SUPER talented. No argument there and his technique is amazing. Seeing them live is like listening to their actual albums. 
I am more so interested in the production during the choruses. The verses and whatnot have the typical reverb/delay stuff but the choruses have this multi layered harmony goin on in there to give it a more epic sound - almost vocoder style...hard to explain. 

Here is a better example where the effect is more exaggerated:



Go to around 3:00. There are def multi tracks going on but there is also an effect.

IDK - either way thanks for all the input guys!
I really appreciate it!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 9, 2012)

A bit off topic, but the guitar part in the verse is awesome.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 9, 2012)

seesthend said:


> SUPER talented. No argument there and his technique is amazing. Seeing them live is like listening to their actual albums.
> I am more so interested in the production during the choruses. The verses and whatnot have the typical reverb/delay stuff but the choruses have this multi layered harmony goin on in there to give it a more epic sound - almost vocoder style...hard to explain.
> 
> Here is a better example where the effect is more exaggerated:
> ...




Sounds like reverb, distortion and some mad EQ. The part after has some panned really cleanly sung vocals. Almost as if he just spoke them, but yet they have a pitch. Those clean vox have been distorted. A lot of harmonized layers, a lot of compression to make it sound more machine-like.

E: Also, sounds like something "Tool" would use.


----------

